# More Niche User Experience-Recipes



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

The original Niche user experience is now getting in for 50 pages long, alot of the original discussion points have subsided, which just leaves people using it and enjoying it I guess.

Perhaps a newer thread where people can post some recipes for coffees they are using (brew and espresso) and pass on some advice may be useful.

Perhaps it won't as people are happy using it and will just quietly continue to do so, in which case all good.

For me I use what would be referred to as predominantly lighter roasted coffee, I buy into the greater capabilities of the flat burrs grinder for espresso (I've owned a fair few), but sometimes choices are not as simple as what grinder will give me the ultimate best cup. If it was I'd probably still have an EK at home, but I don't. Making coffee doesn't always have to be a comparative game, is X grinder better then Y. There will always be a Y over the horizon.

Sometimes it can be to just enjoy what you've got, and how to get to get the best from it.

Got a bag of Sweetshop on the way from Square Mile, which will be a pretty good test of what a Niche will do with lighter roasted coffee.

Previously these have been fruit bomb rides, so fingers crossed I can get a good espresso with this set up.

Machine I used is a Sage Oracle, so effectively a sage db.


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

Drip with a Wm Bartleet, porcelain, 3 hole cone (like a Melitta but more holes). Rombouts white filter papers.

Weigh out 13.5-13.6g of whole bean.

Grind at ~55 (between microswitch & calibrate mark)

Make a little divot in the bed

Preheat Hario kettle with water right off boil, discard & fill kettle.

Bloom with 33g of water, stir with 2 or 3 back & forth strokes.

0:30 add up to 100g in spirals

0:50 add up to 166g in spirals

1:10 add up to 233g in spirals

2x 360degree stirs at the surface.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Mafene AA - Thompsons Roasters

Dose 18g > Output 46g in 30 seconds - Grinder at 17.5

Cherry at the front, some artificial like sweetness in the middle ,like half sugar, then kick of blackberry acidity on the end. Think I can get sweeter and a little softer, if I pull a little heavier. With some of these coffees have been enjoying 1:3 shots.

Little milk added and I get a a balance of the sweetness of full fat and some gentle berry acidity coming through. This i show i increasingly like my milk drinks where the coffee adds a lilt bit to the milk sweetness as opposed to bullying sweetness and bitterness together.


----------



## J_Fo (Dec 24, 2017)

Mrboots2u said:


> The original Niche user experience is now getting in for 50 pages long, alot of the original discussion points have subsided, which just leaves people using it and enjoying it I guess.
> 
> Perhaps a newer thread where people can post some recipes for coffees they are using (brew and espresso) and pass on some advice may be useful.
> 
> ...


I had some Sweetshop a couple of weeks back. I was going 18 in 45 out in about 33 seconds, was at around 17 on the Niche but I imagine that's quite variable depending on calibration...


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

I have been using this

https://www.tynemouthcoffee.com/product/beans/nee-caffeine-hinny/

It is a Mexican decaf and Paul roast it just how I like, a little darker than medium but nothing too far. Really tasty. I have made a few Clever drips, 20 gm in, 300 ml water, total brew 3 mins 30 before dripping. Even with the grinder set at about 45, it could do with being slightly coarser as not all the water pulls through. A dash of milk which do not normally take with brewed and away you go!


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

I appears to be drinking a Square smile coffee that doesn't exist ....it's not in the website but came via @jeebsy.

Anyway grind set to 18, my go to start for espresso .

18g dose into a LM bakset.

Gave me 40g out in 31 seconds. Was aiming for 36 but got distracted.

Espresso ,sweet, nuts on the finish without being bitter.

In Milk , sweet , more walnut whippy..

Nice .


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Still on the Sitio Serra, tighten the shot a bit today, 17 on the dial .

got 18>34 over 3o seconds (forgot exact time) alot more figgyess as opposed to nuttiness, best shot of this so far.

Niche did me proud yesterday, 2 v60's, 1 chemex, espresso , 2 different coffee's.


----------



## MartynO (Mar 4, 2019)

Have the Niche for about a month now. Still experimenting a lot with the Niche and Rocket Appartamento (as this is my first espresso setup).

Espresso grind setting for freshly roasted beans mostly between 9 and +/- 12 for 18 gr in +/- 36 out in around 30 seconds.

Think this question might be asked a lot already, but do you start counting at first drop or when you start the waterflow?


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

MartynO said:


> Have the Niche for about a month now. Still experimenting a lot with the Niche and Rocket Appartamento (as this is my first espresso setup).
> 
> Espresso grind setting for freshly roasted beans mostly between 9 and +/- 12 for 18 gr in +/- 36 out in around 30 seconds.
> 
> Think this question might be asked a lot already, but do you start counting at first drop or when you start the waterflow?


When i switch the pump on.....water is hitting the coffee , extraction has started.

If it taste good all fine, if you are trying to hit a time slot of 30 seconds ( i suspect you are ) then time from pump on .

This may account for your grind setting being finer than others ( or calibration ) .

If coffee tastes good as in , ignore the above and enjoy


----------



## MartynO (Mar 4, 2019)

Mrboots2u said:


> When i switch the pump on.....water is hitting the coffee , extraction has started.
> 
> If it taste good all fine, if you are trying to hit a time slot of 30 seconds ( i suspect you are ) then time from pump on .
> 
> ...


Thanks!







I still find it kind of strange though, I have calibrated the Niche a couple of times already as I saw that apparently I need to grind finer (always around the 10 setting). If I have the setting around 17 / 18 (as others mention above), the output resulting in 18gr in / 36gr out will be achieved in around 15 seconds give or take (all using naked portafilter with stock Rocket double basket). What could be plausible causes of this? (Pump pressure, distribution / tamping, or a combination)?


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

MartynO said:


> Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Coffee your using .is?

Time from the pump on what time is the shot time then.

I mean if it tastes good all fine..

Could be any of the things you mentioned

I use predominantly lighter right Roasted coffee and am 18g dose 36 g shots around 30 seconds mark and this is With a vst 18 g basket which has more holes than a rocket basket.


----------



## MartynO (Mar 4, 2019)

Mrboots2u said:


> Coffee your using .is?
> 
> Time from the pump on what time is the shot time then.
> 
> ...


So I think I previously incorrectly calibrated the Niche, as I just did it again (don't ask me how as it is a fairly easy process haha).

I will test the new setting tomorrow morning


----------



## J_Fo (Dec 24, 2017)

Foundry Rocko Mountain; 18g in/45g out (18g VST) in 43 seconds. Niche set to 17.

Had as flat white; boozy, strawberry milkshake. Delicious.


----------



## destiny (Jun 4, 2015)

Soo... I finally decided to.go for mybown Niche 

Do the burrs need any wearing in? Or is that more of a flat burr thing?

We have a summary of useful things for new owners?


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

destiny said:


> Soo... I finally decided to.go for mybown Niche
> 
> Do the burrs need any wearing in? Or is that more of a flat burr thing?
> 
> We have a summary of useful things for new owners?


Just use it and enjoy, will settle done a little after a few more kgs but nothing to stop you enjoying straight out the box.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Can into it's own at the weekend.

Had three coffees on the go. Used for espresso, as two of my friends was over and wanted espresso and espresso based drinks.

All pretty 3rd wave light coffees.( for want of a better term )

Crankhouse - Anerobic Columbian - bonkers bright, fruit bomb. Not for the faint hearted but delish.

Curve - Rwandan - made a 5 shot mercian in a flask for walking. When cooled down was like sweet orange lolly.

Lastly a 90 scoring Gardelli Ethiopian-- Shiferaw Alako ( not cheap, but worth every penny ) stand out as espresso , sweet, fruity , strawberry. Top of the pile was an old school machiatto , was like sugar sweet.

Even my mate who drinks just flat whites, wanted a sip to re confirm that it was "coffee"

Ratio for this was a 18> 36 35 seconds.

Can the Niche deliver with lighter roasted coffee, to a tasty degree , yeah the shots i Had were better than a couple of specialty shops ,we went to over the weekend using Mythos.

Would my coffee have been better in an EK or Mythos, good chance for sure, but again academic as I cant fit one in me kitchen.

Why make the point, sure you can make better espresso with more expensive gear, but if you are limited in space and budget then don't be put off using a Niche for high quality coffee either.


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

Any clues for French Press? I've been opening it up one full turn then putting it around filter.


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

Rhys said:


> Any clues for French Press? I've been opening it up one full turn then putting it around filter.


Over one full rotation? That seems outrageously coarse?

If it's a large press, long steep, maybe around calibration mark?

Smaller glass press/short steep, maybe try around 30?


----------



## filthynines (May 2, 2016)

Looking forward to getting involved - my white Niche is now ordered!


----------



## burmanm (Dec 14, 2017)

MWJB said:


> Over one full rotation? That seems outrageously coarse?


I have to do one full rotation and then some even for drip. I guess there's quite a lot of variation between these


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

burmanm said:


> I have to do one full rotation and then some even for drip. I guess there's quite a lot of variation between these


Did you calibrate like DaveC's suggestion, if so there wouldn't be that much variation (thread pitch would have to be different), unless your drip brews are massive? Mine for 1 mug are around the calibration mark & lid microswitch, coarser than I would go for most French press brews.


----------



## burmanm (Dec 14, 2017)

MWJB said:


> Did you calibrate like DaveC's suggestion, if so there wouldn't be that much variation (thread pitch would have to be different), unless your drip brews are massive? Mine for 1 mug are around the calibration mark & lid microswitch, coarser than I would go for most French press brews.


Yeah, I have calibrated it like that. I don't do massive brews, but even at this range it clogs easily - making me think there's a huge amount of fines. Although I also think my burrs wobble more than in Dave's video, but it's hard to compare video from off axis. Espresso is at the same level as everyone else here (depending of course a little bit on the beans, but ~22 at the moment).

What I've noticed though is that the beans themselves make a huge difference to the grind quality. I've had some Kaffa Roastery's Light roast and Redber's "Medium" (which appear even lighter than the light roast from Kaffa.. usually I get too dark from Redber) to do some side-by-side and the Kaffa's beans didn't cause as many fines. This was quite noticeable when doing pour over.

Maybe I'll clean it next week again and redo calibration again (and see if the top bolt on the burrs is lose or something).


----------



## Jacko112 (Oct 29, 2015)

What's the best solution for static in the grind cup? Sure I read it somewhere but can't find it now


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Jacko112 said:


> What's the best solution for static in the grind cup? Sure I read it somewhere but can't find it now


I'm not really seeing any... Just give it a good tap


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

burmanm said:


> Yeah, I have calibrated it like that. I don't do massive brews, but even at this range it clogs easily - making me think there's a huge amount of fines. Although I also think my burrs wobble more than in Dave's video, but it's hard to compare video from off axis. Espresso is at the same level as everyone else here (depending of course a little bit on the beans, but ~22 at the moment).
> 
> What I've noticed though is that the beans themselves make a huge difference to the grind quality. I've had some Kaffa Roastery's Light roast and Redber's "Medium" (which appear even lighter than the light roast from Kaffa.. usually I get too dark from Redber) to do some side-by-side and the Kaffa's beans didn't cause as many fines. This was quite noticeable when doing pour over.
> 
> Maybe I'll clean it next week again and redo calibration again (and see if the top bolt on the burrs is lose or something).


You haven't got masses of fines.

Beans make a difference to grind size but only a small one, for drip it's not enough to throw out brews. Grind quality is set by the grinder, rather than the bean.

Which pourover & filter are you using, clogging almost never happens...unless maybe with a flat bed brewer & pouring too aggressively?


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

burmanm said:


> Yeah, I have calibrated it like that. I don't do massive brews, but even at this range it clogs easily - making me think there's a huge amount of fines. Although I also think my burrs wobble more than in Dave's video, but it's hard to compare video from off axis.
> 
> Maybe I'll clean it next week again and redo calibration again (and see if the top bolt on the burrs is lose or something).


Are you sure you actually understood the point of the video, there was no burr wobble and the video was to demonstrate that.....It was clarification for those who thought the bolt holding down the keyway that prevents the burr spinning on the shaft (and holds it down) showed the burr moving when in fact it's just the hole for the bolt that's slightly off centre, so the bolt moves eccentrically as the shaft turns. The shaft itself it completely true, doesn't wobble and neither do the burrs attached to it. This is because they slide down the shaft, so if the shaft is true, so are the burrs.

If you don't believe me, put some tippex on the top of a few of the inner burr tips at the top, use a strong light from an LED torch turn the grinder on and watch the tips...you won't see any wobble.


----------



## EnochArdon (Oct 20, 2018)

What about the setting with an Aeropress ? I saw somewhere that after calibrating the right mark would be around 40 ?


----------



## Fez (Dec 31, 2018)

Think I finally nailed Rocko mountain from foundry.

18in - 42out. Niche set at 12.5. Took about 32ish seconds.

The pre-infusion is only 2-3 seconds and starts running pretty quick. But any finer on the grind and I get sourness coming through.


----------



## Headgoboomboom (Apr 21, 2013)

Jacko112 said:


> What's the best solution for static in the grind cup? Sure I read it somewhere but can't find it now


Even though Dave has advised against it, I use RDT with success and no problems.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Headgoboomboom said:


> Even though Dave has advised against it, I use RDT with success and no problems.


----------



## destiny (Jun 4, 2015)

Anyone here using CoffeeReal? Ive been trying different grind aetting all around 20 so far but my current flu means pretty non existent taste of everything I eat/drink so not even sure how to rate shots from Niche against my F5


----------



## filthynines (May 2, 2016)

I put about 500g of old beans through and then had my first two shots this morning.

Peruvian "Sam's Mum's Coffee" from Wayland's Yard (a micro lot). 16.5g > 42g on my La Pav. Set on 20. Really very clean and balanced. I have tasted better shots pulled by me, but this was better than 90% of them, and I have to put that down to the grinder.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

destiny said:


> Anyone here using CoffeeReal? Ive been trying different grind aetting all around 20 so far but my current flu means pretty non existent taste of everything I eat/drink so not even sure how to rate shots from Niche against my F5


Sorry nope, not come across them before.


----------



## decent_espresso (Apr 5, 2016)

A lot of our customers own a Niche. It's small, cute, single-dose, and has a generous 63mm burr.

Last week in our owner's forum, I noticed that the Niche's bottom mounting bolt looked like an ideal place for a bottomless portafilter stand to get anchored.

Pascal Finette gave it a try (drilled a hole in the portafilter stand). He found that by adding a funnel, he now can dose directly into his espresso portafilter. Fast, and no mess.

Sadly, there's not enough space in there for the larger double-spouted portafilter stand. But you should be using a bottomless one anyway, to see all your barista preparation mistakes! =:-O

-john


----------



## filthynines (May 2, 2016)

That's really cool - two of the most innovative coffee manufacturers coming together.


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

3 small Clever drippers.

Hard N Surrey tap water.

Grind setting about halfway between micro switch & calibration mark.

Dose 14.5g (when brewing just for myself I might go up to 15g)

0:00 Bloom dripper #1 with 60g, stir

0:30 Bloom dripper #2 with 60g, stir (120g total)

1:00 Bloom dripper #3 with 60g, stir (180g total)

1:30 Place dripper #1 on cup, fill to 240g (360g total)

2:00 Place dripper #2 on cup, fill to 240g (540g total)

2:30 Place dripper #3 on cup, fill to 240g (720g total)

Remove from cups 30s after dry bed.

If a little silty go a tiny bit coarser, if a little bright go a tiny bit finer.


----------



## Choronzon (Jun 16, 2018)

I am also needing to go very coarse for drip. currently for 40-60 in 2 cup v60 using 20g-300ml one full rotation from 20 took 3:39

This is using the brown hario filters made in the new factory in japan. I find the first 180-200ml goes through quick, looks like it is too quick but then it clogs and slows down. Any help pointers would be appreciated. After cleaning I can get away with finer grinds. For example I used to use it at 40' (a marker 180 degrees from the original marker is at the 40 point).

Also noticed the hario filters made in Holland are much slower, clog up straight away and take a minute or more longer in total for the same grind.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

40 to 60 isn't very corase for a v60 with this grinder.


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

Choronzon said:


> I am also needing to go very coarse for drip. currently for 40-60 in 2 cup v60 using 20g-300ml one full rotation from 20 took 3:39
> 
> This is using the brown hario filters made in the new factory in japan. I find the first 180-200ml goes through quick, looks like it is too quick but then it clogs and slows down. Any help pointers would be appreciated. After cleaning I can get away with finer grinds. For example I used to use it at 40' (a marker 180 degrees from the original marker is at the 40 point).
> 
> Also noticed the hario filters made in Holland are much slower, clog up straight away and take a minute or more longer in total for the same grind.


 The bed usually compacts/gels up as the brew progresses, so flow normally slows down. Unless the brew is bonkers long, focus on the grind setting vs taste (brew time will drift normally).


----------



## RobbieTheTruth (Jun 4, 2019)

I'm having a bit of trouble.

Using a Gaggia Classic, at 9bar pressure.

I'm using 18g of beans and getting about 40g of liquid in about 20 seconds . I'm using setting 17 which is the low end of what most people are doing.

Used 2 different beans and getting similar times.

Using the VST 18g Ridgeless filterbasket.

There was a small screw in the original Gaggia Classic portafilier, which I'm NOT screwing in, is that right?


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

RobbieTheTruth said:


> I'm having a bit of trouble.
> 
> Using a Gaggia Classic, at 9bar pressure.
> 
> ...


 Its not really the low end..

Nothing bad will happen below 17.

Why not grind finer?

Lastly Have you calibrated the grinder as per the videos DaveC put up.

Are you using decent fresh roasted coffee


----------



## RobbieTheTruth (Jun 4, 2019)

Thanks Mr Boots.

Yes, calibrated the grinder - I accidentally ran the grinder for about 10 seconds on calibration mode.

One bean is a great bean roasted a week ago, the other is Tesco and likely months old.

I'll try finer. Just haven't seen anyone go below 17 on this thread....


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

RobbieTheTruth said:


> Thanks Mr Boots.
> 
> Yes, calibrated the grinder - I accidentally ran the grinder for about 10 seconds on calibration mode.
> 
> ...


 I used to go below 17 with a 9 bar machine, don't worry you have 16 more notches to use....

If you were on 1 or 2 and getting 20 seconds shots then id worry.

Fineness will be dependent on roast level, basket used ( VST require a finer grind ) age of coffee, and how good your prep is ( do you use a naked pf )

The old Tesco stuff will be stale so ignore what setting that is on.


----------



## RobbieTheTruth (Jun 4, 2019)

Mrboots2u said:


> I used to go below 17 with a 9 bar machine, don't worry you have 16 more notches to use....
> 
> If you were on 1 or 2 and getting 20 seconds shots then id worry.
> 
> ...


 That's a relief, thanks!

There was a small screw in the original Gaggia Classic portafilter. Am I right in not screwing that in (it's for a 15bar pressurised right?)

I wish I'd bought scales with a timer on now. I couldn't see the point in them until I realised I had to weigh AND time my shot!


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

RobbieTheTruth said:


> That's a relief, thanks!
> 
> There was a small screw in the original Gaggia Classic portafilter. Am I right in not screwing that in (it's for a 15bar pressurised right?)
> 
> I wish I'd bought scales with a timer on now. I couldn't see the point in them until I realised I had to weigh AND time my shot!


 Save yourself some cash

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Domire-Digital-Electronic-Magnetic-Kitchen/dp/B00URCOR1E/ref=asc_df_B00URCOR1E/?tag=cfukweb-21&linkCode=df0&hvadid=309861911472&hvpos=1o1&hvnetw=g&hvrand=10162187593160899637&hvpone=&hvptwo=&hvqmt=&hvdev=c&hvdvcmdl=&hvlocint=&hvlocphy=1006854&hvtargid=pla-714907019212&psc=1


----------



## Inspector (Feb 23, 2017)

Calibrated grinder. 17 for decaf beans 16 for Kenya peaberry. Works well. Had a tasty aeropress with Kenyan beans on 28 and 30 for decaf


----------



## RobbieTheTruth (Jun 4, 2019)

Mrboots2u said:


> Save yourself some cash
> 
> https://www.amazon.co.uk/Domire-Digital-Electronic-Magnetic-Kitchen/dp/B00URCOR1E/ref=asc_df_B00URCOR1E/?tag=cfukweb-21&linkCode=df0&hvadid=309861911472&hvpos=1o1&hvnetw=g&hvrand=10162187593160899637&hvpone=&hvptwo=&hvqmt=&hvdev=c&hvdvcmdl=&hvlocint=&hvlocphy=1006854&hvtargid=pla-714907019212&psc=1


 Magnetic! So it sticks to the front of the machine!! Ordered!!


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

MWJB said:


> 3 small Clever drippers.
> 
> Hard N Surrey tap water.
> 
> ...


 Slight change - reboil kettle after blooming dripper #3.


----------



## jaffro (Oct 6, 2015)

RobbieTheTruth said:


> That's a relief, thanks!
> 
> There was a small screw in the original Gaggia Classic portafilter. Am I right in not screwing that in (it's for a 15bar pressurised right?)
> 
> I wish I'd bought scales with a timer on now. I couldn't see the point in them until I realised I had to weigh AND time my shot!


 Yeah I've got two beans on the go at the moment. One needs about 12, the other about 21 ish, so it does vary! Think someone on here somewhere said they needed to tighten all the way to 8 for a particular decaf...

As for the screw... Not a clue! Can't remember there being one in mine, but I bought it second hand from ebay, so anything could have happened to it before it got to me.


----------



## Fez (Dec 31, 2018)

Im currently on about 6. I guess the machine makes a difference to how tight you go. But then again I may have slightly over tightened last time I calibrated


----------



## J_Fo (Dec 24, 2017)

RobbieTheTruth said:


> I'm having a bit of trouble.
> 
> Using a Gaggia Classic, at 9bar pressure.
> 
> ...


 Is that small screw the pressuriser thing? If so, then yeah leave it out.

I'd suggest getting one of these though, you can use it with your VST basket.

https://www.theespressoshop.co.uk/Mobile/en/Gaggia-Bottomless-Naked-Portafilter-21g-Black-Handle/m-m-1988.aspx?gclid=EAIaIQobChMIt7box-aK4wIV1fZRCh2NKQupEAAYASAAEgLBDPD_BwE


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

RobbieTheTruth said:


> That's a relief, thanks!
> 
> There was a small screw in the original Gaggia Classic portafilter. Am I right in not screwing that in (it's for a 15bar pressurised right?)
> 
> I wish I'd bought scales with a timer on now. I couldn't see the point in them until I realised I had to weigh AND time my shot!


Are you talking about the rubber widget that blocks the spout hole when using pressurised baskets? A photo may help as the only thing I have that resembles a screw in my portafilters is the bolt that holds the handle on.


----------



## RobbieTheTruth (Jun 4, 2019)

ashcroc said:


> RobbieTheTruth said:
> 
> 
> > That's a relief, thanks!
> ...


 Yeah, I think I am. I've not been using it.

Gone finer and getting great results now. Getting 40g in 30 seconds on setting 12 and a latte is tasting exactly like my fave coffee shop, which was the desired result!


----------



## Agentb (Feb 11, 2017)

RobbieTheTruth said:


> Yeah, I think I am. I've not been using it.
> 
> Gone finer and getting great results now. Getting 40g in 30 seconds on setting 12 and a latte is tasting exactly like my fave coffee shop, which was the desired result!


 This is good, having a naked PF as @Jon_Foster suggested helps a little in seeing what is happening, and also gives a bit more room to get scales and cup in. Go finer, it might be even better!

It's interesting to experiment around the good spot. I find it moves a little as the beans age.

I find i'm in the high 30s / low 40s with 19.5g in the 20g basket to get 45-50g extractions to my taste -typically the setting is 14-19 depending on the bean, but that setting will be slightly different depending on the calibration variances. :good:


----------



## Ilias (Nov 24, 2020)

Can anyone recommend a good starting point for *cold brew* ?
(currently I use setting 21 for 18gr->40gr out espresso with marax... and setting 38 for 500ml in 3:30'' for v60)

Also please share any amazing cold brew recipe that you might know...

Thank you 

Ilias


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

Ilias said:


> Can anyone recommend a good starting point for *cold brew* ?
> (currently I use setting 21 for 18gr->40gr out espresso with marax... and setting 38 for 500ml in 3:30'' for v60)
> 
> Also please share any amazing cold brew recipe that you might know...
> ...


 Are you going to drink the cold brew neat, or add milk/dairy?


----------



## Ilias (Nov 24, 2020)

MWJB said:


> Are you going to drink the cold brew neat, or add milk/dairy?


 I don't typically add milk.


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

Ilias said:


> I don't typically add milk.


 Clever Dripper, 50-70c water in first, coffee in at 70g/l steep for 3 days, stir once gently every 24hours.

Maybe 32-35 on Niche?


----------

